# Storing your boat in Pace



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you own a boat in Pace and keep in stored at a storage facility on an open lot. Check with Zac Cooper at Grand Realty. I keep my boat at his office behind a locked gate and under a nice barn. Pretty sure he has space available. Price is the same the storage places charge for keeping your boat out in the sun. 24' or so would be the longest he can store.

It is on Pace Rd. Between Alyssa's and S.S. Dixon school.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

What happened to the other place you were using? You about had me talked into buying a boat just so I could keep it there!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> What happened to the other place you were using? You about had me talked into buying a boat just so I could keep it there!


I still use Destiny Marina. Just don’t keep the boat there. Has to sit out in the sun.


----------



## pioneer175 (6 mo ago)

Boardfeet said:


> If you own a boat in Pace and keep in stored at a storage facility on an open lot. Check with Zac Cooper at Grand Realty. I keep my boat at his office behind a locked gate and under a nice barn. Pretty sure he has space available. Price is the same the storage places charge for keeping your boat out in the sun. 24' or so would be the longest he can store.
> 
> It is on Pace Rd. Between Alyssa's and S.S. Dixon school.


Thanks for posting this. I will contact them ASAP. Hopefully we can Pioneer storage neighbors!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

pioneer175 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I will contact them ASAP. Hopefully we can Pioneer storage neighbors!


There are already two Pioneer boats there. Mine and one other. There was a Bulls Bay there for a while.
Please be sure and tell Zac that I referred you.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## pioneer175 (6 mo ago)

Boardfeet said:


> There are already two Pioneer boats there. Mine and one other. There was a Bulls Bay there for a while.
> Please be sure and tell Zac that I referred you.
> Thanks
> Frank


Will do!
Mike


----------



## pioneer175 (6 mo ago)

pioneer175 said:


> Will do!
> Mike





pioneer175 said:


> Will do!
> Mike


I was able to secure a spot- thanks again. I am next to the other Pioneer. This will not only save me time but money as well. Zac was not there, but I did tell the nice young lady that you had referred the opportunity.
Hope to see you at Mcree, although I don’t have a trolling motor and we usually have our dog with us - don’t want two tickets!
Mike


----------

